# How to replace brake light bulbs?



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

I am planning on replacing my brake light bulbs with LEDs, and can't seem to find a thread or post explaining how to do so. I have pulled the side carpeting in the trunk back and I can see the wiring going into the housing but cannot see how to get to the actual bulb. Created this thread so that the instructions will be available later for someone searching for this topic.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Redline17 said:


> I am planning on replacing my brake light bulbs with LEDs, and can't seem to find a thread or post explaining how to do so. I have pulled the side carpeting in the trunk back and I can see the wiring going into the housing but cannot see how to get to the actual bulb. Created this thread so that the instructions will be available later for someone searching for this topic.


I was able to find this video, looks like you gotta pull the housing out first but its only a few bolts. Good luck!


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

chevrasaki said:


> I was able to find this video, looks like you gotta pull the housing out first but its only a few bolts. Good luck!


That is a Gen1 though, I have a Gen2. I think I've learned that it is very similar. 4 small screws on the back of the housing.


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Redline17 said:


> That is a Gen1 though, I have a Gen2. I think I've learned that it is very similar. 4 small screws on the back of the housing.
> 
> 
> Redline17
> ...



Ah yeah I should have picked up on the "17" in your username. I haven't paid any attention to the gen 2 tail lights if I'm honest. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

It was easier than I thought. Just remove 3 nuts off the backside of the housings, and pull it straight out.


Redline17
Nathan - Paragould, AR
2017 Cruze LT RS Redline Edition
Convenience, Sun & Sound, Technology Packages


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the sylvania zevo Led's at all corners and love them. I also have the reverse bulbs. They're all stupid bright. What I like best is the brightness difference between the steady running led and the turn signal. There's a very noticeable difference so it's better for other drivers to easily notice my turn signalling. I'm using the sylvania resistors with t-tap connectors. I'm thinking about soldering the connections because the t-taps aren't a solid enough connection at times and I'll get hyperflashing.

https://youtu.be/RcX8PXl8HJ8

https://youtu.be/QcdlBWbJz2Y


----------

